# app connect needs an activation key



## alejo2345i (May 3, 2017)

I have a problem with app connect on my VW golf.
Asks me for an activation key.
Someone else has been able to solve this problem before
If so, I would be very grateful if you could tell me how to unlock app connect
APP CONNECT YOU CAN ACTIVATE THE FUNCCTION BY BUYING AN ACTIVATION KEY FROM YOUR VW DEALER


----------



## The Scotsman 1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*After dealer visit, no navigation, voice dialing or AppConnect



I have the exact same problem with my Golf SportWagen Mk7 TDi. I wanted to upgrade from MIB1 to MIB2 with 8" glass screen, so I sourced the components from eBay. The screen and the glove box unit went in without problems and I was enjoying navigation, voice dialing and AppConnect. I was seeing Component Protection on screen, so I went to the VW dealer to have it removed. They removed Component Protection, but they lost navigation, voice dialing and AppConnect. The VW corporate person on the dealer support line said tell the customer to buy new OEM parts. The hardware is already OEM, so I don't know whether VW was being uncooperative, or the dealership technician was out of his depth. 

I am preparing to post the screen shot requested by forum member osis. I hope to post an update, maybe with good news.*


----------



## The Scotsman 1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Waiting for a response from osis*



The Scotsman 1 said:


> *I have the exact same problem with my Golf SportWagen Mk7 TDi. I wanted to upgrade from MIB1 to MIB2 with 8" glass screen, so I sourced the components from eBay. The screen and the glove box unit went in without problems and I was enjoying navigation, voice dialing and AppConnect. I was seeing Component Protection on screen, so I went to the VW dealer to have it removed. They removed Component Protection, but they lost navigation, voice dialing and AppConnect. The VW corporate person on the dealer support line said tell the customer to buy new OEM parts. The hardware is already OEM, so I don't know whether VW was being uncooperative, or the dealership technician was out of his depth.
> 
> I am preparing to post the screen shot requested by forum member osis. I hope to post an update, maybe with good news.*


Hello alejo2345i
Did you get a response from osis? Is your problem solved? I sent him my info via private message, so hopefully I'll get a reply.

Hello osis, I don't use whatsapp. Can we communicate through this forum?


----------



## aventuri (Oct 3, 2019)

*enabling the App-connect feature for Android Auto..*

hello @Osis, i'm interested in this upgrade. my discover media has these values.. are they good?

this is the link, but you need to copy/paste on your browser, as i have few msg and so cant user the URL/IMG tags! sorry

drive.google.com/open?id=1kg05sY6zHyYvHRLJLE5ctbV1rfua_UPS

is this mod invalidating the warranty and can be reversed/discovered when i get to VW service for periodic maintenance?

i know these new infotainments phone home with the integrated "virtual SIM", right?


----------

